
Ask HN: How To Do Research? - mihirchronicles
I came across this fascinated research report on Covid this morning https:&#x2F;&#x2F;project-evidence.github.io&#x2F;.<p>This poses the question on what are some of the resources that shows or teaches one how to do a deliberate and thorough research?<p>I have found one How to do Research At the MIT AI Lab? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dspace.mit.edu&#x2F;bitstream&#x2F;handle&#x2F;1721.1&#x2F;41487&#x2F;AI_WP_316.pdf?sequence=4&amp;isAllowed=y<p>Are there any other good resources like this one?
======
MrCoffee7
It depends on what type of research you want to do? For example, this is very
good resource for medical research:
[https://rise.articulate.com/share/soW5Pvyk3T4Ib-P4A7gS6AFqyO...](https://rise.articulate.com/share/soW5Pvyk3T4Ib-P4A7gS6AFqyOxsB2Eo#/lessons/5WUdZcHZv5ibu-
qnLK7Sm8BoyMlFBvmW)

------
gus_massa
For the report is more like a collection of cherrypicked information than good
research. It was discused here yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22897708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22897708)

One of the comments that I think is important was made by nicolas_t:

> _Haven 't read much yet. But the first point already doesn't inspire much
> confidence. "This market is less than 9 miles away from The Wuhan Institute
> of Virology, Chinese Academy of Sciences". 9 miles away means that it's at
> the opposite of the city._

> _I mean, that text is trying to make it seem like they are close to each
> other when actually it just means that both are in the same city. 9 miles is
> not a small distance in a big city like wuhan._

> _It 's like saying that Queens is next to the Statue of Liberty._

